
Wrongful convictions - adamnemecek
http://www.medilljusticeproject.org/wrongful-convictions/
======
billfruit
At least in US people can possibly seek hefty damages under civil law, for
wrongful imprisonment, in many countries like India there is slim possibility
of that.

